# Which of the big 4 Grunge bands do you prefer?



## Pork (Mar 17, 2021)

I voted for Pearl Jam. My top five grunge songs outside of the big four:

1. Butterfly - Screaming Trees
2. Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots
3. Tales Of Terror - Mudhoney
4. Honey Bucket - Melvins
5. Say Hello To Heaven - Temple of The Dog


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Nirvana


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

eeo said:


> Out of these 4, I prefer Pearl Jam. I like solo Eddie Vedder better than PJ. But grunge isn't really my go-to genre either.


Same except that I don't have a preference for solo vs band. Black's an awesome song.


----------



## Karth_the_Shadow (May 24, 2021)

Nirvana for sure. Although I enjoy the other bands, their raw emotion really shines through in the music, and I totally feel that vibe. R.I.P. Kurt


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

"Black" always gets to me whenever I hear it. It doesn't make me cry, but it always makes me a bit sad. i always related to this part of the lyrics:

"I know someday you'll have a beautiful life
I know you'll be a star
In somebody else's sky
But why
Why
Why can't it be
Oh can't it be mine "


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

SquarePeg61 said:


> "Black" always gets to me whenever I hear it. It doesn't make me cry, but it always makes me a bit sad. i always related to this part of the lyrics:
> 
> "I know someday you'll have a beautiful life
> I know you'll be a star
> ...


Did you have a crush on Eddie Vedder or something?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I'm not gay, and I never had sexual thoughts about Eddie Vedder. But to me he is like the most physically beautiful male celebrity I can think of, especially when his hair was real long.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes, he really suited long hair. But more importantly, I can respect many of his ideologies.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Shit, I wish I knew how to post things from YouTube, but its too difficult for me on this computer. I remember a funny SNL skit from the 90's with Adam Sandler singing about Eddie Vedder. It would be perfect now. Oh well.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

For grunge lovers, here's a collaboration between Cornell, Vedder and a number of other grunge band musicians.


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

mia-me said:


> Did you have a crush on Eddie Vedder or something?


Not me. I was just commenting that I find the song relatable. That's all.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

SquarePeg61 said:


> Not me. I was just commenting that I find the song relatable. That's all.


The entire song's quite poetic and the melody, poignant, especially sung by a guy like Eddie Vedder. Who knew that grunge guys were so romantic!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Nirvana is the only band I've really listened to out of those four.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

This was pretty much all people listened to at that time and I really didn't get into them because they saturated everywhere. Pearl Jam was the worst. They'd be at every party and whoever took a fricken guitar sat around and played Pearl Jam, Cranberries or Live (Lightning Crashes) and I'd want to grab their guitar and throw it under a car.

I liked Babes in Toyland ,L7, Hellacopters, Helmet, The Melvins TAD etc though. 

Sorry for the mini rant.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

beth x said:


> This was pretty much all people listened to at that time and I really didn't get into them because they saturated everywhere. Pearl Jam was the worst. They'd be at every party and whoever took a fricken guitar sat around and played Pearl Jam, Cranberries or Live (Lightning Crashes) and I'd want to grab their guitar and throw it under a car.
> 
> I liked Babes in Toyland ,L7, Hellacopters, Helmet, The Melvins TAD etc though.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant.


Oooh, Cranberries!!

*Warning: Cranberries music*


* *


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Electra said:


> Oooh, Cranberries!!
> 
> *Warning: Cranberries music*
> 
> ...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

beth x said:


>


Sorry, that was creepy of me 😔


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Electra said:


> Sorry, that was creepy of me 😔


You redeemed yourself with that. I did like Radiohead and Thom Yorke as a solo artist. 

Even now I get shuddery thinking about all those horribly over played songs like U2's One or anything by the Offspring. The trauma never ends.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

beth x said:


> You redeemed yourself with that. I did like Radiohead and Thom Yorke as a solo artist.
> 
> Even now I get shuddery thinking about all those horribly over played songs like U2's One or anything by the Offspring. The trauma never ends.


Oooh! Offspring!! Offspring is indeed epic 🤟🙆‍♀️


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

That particular Offspring song was played by my roomie each time she got ready for work. You're killing me. 









Electra said:


> Oooh! Offspring!! Offspring is indeed epic 🤟🙆‍♀️


----------

